# Looking for a breeder - IL, IN, MI...



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

My female GSD, Kaia, is 5 years old and I have been thinking about adding another pup to the family. I have just started looking for a breeder in my area and figured this was a great place to start. I know there are a ton of people around here from the Chicago area, so hopefully someone can point me in the right direction and I can start to build a relationship with a reputable breeder. 

I would like to get another female, but I know there is always hesitation to have two female dogs in the household. I would like a dark sable, or an all black, but I am not too picky. I want a dog from strong working lines. 

I am open to all suggestions and getting to know more GSD owners in the southern Chicago, NWI area.
Thanks in advance!


Here's Kai... after she found the ONLY mud puddle on the entire mountain.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like your girl had a good time! I have a 10 month old male and just adopted a 7 yr old retired girl from my breeder. They both have great temperments. My breeder is located in Harvard, IL here is her link. Shewana Shepherds ~ Home of Truly Special German Shepherd Dogs!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's a MI breeder:
Welcome to MondouCu German Shepherds


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Personally, just based on the website and their "guarantee" I wouldn't purchase from Shewana. I don't see any titles on the parents, and their hip guarantee is laughable.



> We will replace any puppy found to have  debilitating hip dysplasia before 26 months of age, AS DETERMINED BY THE ORTHOPEDIC FOUNDATION FOR ANIMALS (OFA). If the dog’s x-rays are not submitted to the O.F.A. for evaluation, no replacement will be made. All costs for this evaluation are the sole responsibility of the Buyer.


26 Months. Big whoop! You can't have official OFA's until 24 months! So they give you a 2 month grace period!?



> Failure to follow proper feeding instructions, including the use of specific brands of food, will also void this guarantee.


Uhhhh.....



> ALL FOOD IS TO BE “FLOATED” FOR THE LIFE OF YOUR DOG!


O.O!

Just...wow.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Another MI breeder:
Shadow Valley German Shepherds

Make sure you read this:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Personally, just based on the website and their "guarantee" I wouldn't purchase from Shewana. I don't see any titles on the parents, and their hip guarantee is laughable.
> 
> 
> 26 Months. Big whoop! You can't have official OFA's until 24 months! So they give you a 2 month grace period!?
> ...


Geeze, I have dogs from there and she has been nothing but great to me. I know people who have had serious issues with their pup and the breeders will not even honor their guarantee! And not everyone cares about titles!!!! But several of the offspring have titles just because she does not do SCH does not make her bad.

As a matter of fact my trainer who is into SCH has made comment about by pup several times and his great temperment and drive. He said most GSD that come to him now are crap, they are shy or skittish.

And yes float the food, it has to do with bloat! Sorry to seem snarky but I took this as a personal attack on my dogs! Believe me I have had crappy GSD and these are not even close to that.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm getting a puppy from Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo in Illinois (northwest of Chicago). I have been more than happy with our communication thus far, the price is fair, and their contract/guarantee is infinitely better than the one posted above.

I would also suggest Robin and Carlos Huerta, they are also near Chicago and are extremely friendly, knowledgeable, and breed quality dogs.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I recommend Kolenda Kennels based in MI.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Liesje said:


> I'm getting a puppy from Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo in Illinois (northwest of Chicago). I have been more than happy with our communication thus far, the price is fair, and their contract/guarantee is infinitely better than the one posted above.


I'd recommend them too. I have met and watch a Geistwasser dog in action nearly every week. He's a really good dog! His owner is a member of this board if you'd like to talk to her and get her input - look for Elaine. She also is very happy with the breeders and their ongoing support. We also have a nice gentleman who has been visiting our club and is planning on getting a Geistwasser puppy soon (I think from the P litter?). He has also met Bill & Jenn in person and been very impressed. :thumbup:

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::

I'd also like to recommend Trish Campbell at Triton Kennels in Illinois. We have a few members here that have puppies from her and have been very happy (one of our moderators - Lauri & the Gang has a Triton dog). I've also seen a puppy from her work a few times. Also a very nice dog. Love his tracking. He is now the 2010 North Central Regional Schutzhund 3 Champion.

Triton Kennels Home


Both of the above are strong working line kennels like you are looking for. The previous recommendations here are show lines and not working lines so be aware of that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSD fan, have you had experiences with the kennels you are suggesting? 
To the OP, I would only go with a first hand knowledge/experience recommendation and not a web search of breeders that are just posted...some can be less than reputable.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Geeze, I have dogs from there and she has been nothing but great to me.


That's great, I was just stating my opinion on what I saw. I saw a guarantee that I felt really didn't mean much, given the time frame of when you can certify with OFA and how long they would cover the dog (and to what degree).

I also understand recommending a certain brand/type of food, but to void a contract because you don't feed EXACTLY their food EXACTLY their way? Seems quite excessive to me.

The vast majority of breeders I've come across also don't require you to "float" a dog's food for the duration of its lifetime either.

Glad you're happy with your dogs, that's just not a breeder I'd choose to give my money to.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a 16 week old pup from Shepherds by Design in Illinois. I could not be happier with my choice. My pup is extremely bright, has a lot of drive, and is exactly what I was looking for. She is 100% Czech working line. She is a total brat with obedience but understands what she is supposed to do and she is excelling in her tracking and bite work. She LOVES to track and gets extremely excited when she smells a bite sleeve. I couldn't have asked for a better match. I also talk constantly with her breeder. If I have any questions, Chuck is always there for me to turn to.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Leyna is from the same litter as Pepsi, right? Met her today and she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

kaiapup said:


> I want a dog from strong working lines.





vat said:


> And not everyone cares about titles!!!!


Its funny to me. If the OP had posted a question regarding where to get good chocolate ice cream, why would anyone post about the vanilla they prefer?

Many of the kennels listed by folks would be able to provide lovely American line companion dogs...which are fine if that is what a person seeks, but have nothing to do with the strong working lines the OP has inquired about.

Kaiapup, Liesje & Vinnie have provided you with a couple of strong working line kennels where titles do matter if you indeed are searching for a working GSD. Goodluck...do your homework, and allow yourself the time to understand if you really want chocolate or vanilla.


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

W.Oliver said:


> Its funny to me. If the OP had posted a question regarding where to get good chocolate ice cream, why would anyone post about the vanilla they prefer?
> 
> Many of the kennels listed by folks would be able to provide lovely American line companion dogs...which are fine if that is what a person seeks, but have nothing to do with the strong working lines the OP has inquired about.
> 
> Kaiapup, Liesje & Vinnie have provided you with a couple of strong working line kennels where titles do matter if you indeed are searching for a working GSD. Goodluck...do your homework, and allow yourself the time to understand if you really want chocolate or vanilla.


Thanks to everyone who responded. W.Oliver, you are correct. I am looking for a dog from strong working lines. I am allowing myself plently of time. I can't wait to get home (im currently in the gulf working on the oil spill) so I can plan some visits to the breeders/kennels/clubs around my area!


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

Liesje said:


> I'm getting a puppy from Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo in Illinois (northwest of Chicago). I have been more than happy with our communication thus far, the price is fair, and their contract/guarantee is infinitely better than the one posted above.
> 
> I would also suggest Robin and Carlos Huerta, they are also near Chicago and are extremely friendly, knowledgeable, and breed quality dogs.


I so wish Bill Kulla and Jennifer were on the southside of Chicago. I would love to get involved in their training, but is a 2 hr ride from my house. 
I met a couple with a GSD from them, and they had nothing but raves about the dog and the level of training and service from Kulla.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

If working lines are what you seek, I would suggest you visit a United Schutzhund Clubs of America (USA) club, or DVG, there may also be a US Mondioring group or Service Dogs of America in your area?? You'll have to do a bit of checking...but seeing working dogs and visiting clubs is time well spent. Goodluck, and stay safe in the Gulf!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

kaiapup said:


> ...... I would love to get involved in their training, but is a 2 hr ride from my house.


Shut-up and get in the car!

Seriously, a one plus hour drive to train is pretty normal for most of us! Schutzhund training is a lifestyle.


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

W.Oliver said:


> Shut-up and get in the car!
> 
> Seriously, a one plus hour drive to train is pretty normal for most of us! Schutzhund training is a lifestyle.


98 miles each way is toooooooo far in my book  Now, one hour, I can do that... I just need to find somewhere I like. 

Thanks for all the info. It is much appreciated!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Vinnie already mentioned Triton Kennels, but I wanted to second that. I've had great experiences with Trish. She has been a very supportive breeder. I am pleased with my working line Triton dog.

Scrolling back up, I didn't see anyone provide a link to Wildhaus Kennels. http://www.wildhauskennels.com/index.html 

I train with Chris and Tim. Their dogs have great temperaments. My next puppy will most likely either be a Wildhaus or a Triton depending on who has a litter with a SchH prospect male first!  Both of them have good breedings coming up.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> GSD fan, have you had experiences with the kennels you are suggesting?


No, but I wanted to help.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think there's a lot of clubs in Chicagoland and even the Michiana area.

If Bill and Jen are only a few hours, definitely check them out! You don't have to train with them. I certainly don't but I'm picking up a puppy in two weeks.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I also have a Jen and Bill pup from their M litter  Miya has quite the personality and every moment is enjoyable with her.  I only wish I could train at ICSC with them, but it would be a 1500mi drive (one way)!!


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

Does anyone have any experiences with Cher Car Kennels in Michigan. They breed German Shepherds, Belgian Malinois, and Dutch Shepherds. While I am partial to German Shepherds, the Dutch variety sure are strikingly beautiful.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are interested in the Dutchies, there is a gorgeous litter posted on this site in the pics, the breeder is in CO. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...484-cant-help-have-post-these-puppy-pics.html Skygirlwmu
She knows Cher Car well, use to train w/ the group and her dutch is from the kennel. PM her for more info


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> If you are interested in the Dutchies, there is a gorgeous litter posted on this site in the pics, the breeder is in CO.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...484-cant-help-have-post-these-puppy-pics.html Skygirlwmu
> She knows Cher Car well, use to train w/ the group and her dutch is from the kennel. PM her for more info


I'm not interested in the Dutchies, I was just commenting on what beautiful dogs they are. I am interested in their Germans though. There was one Dutchie who was always at the park I used to go to out in Berkeley and I just loved her. She acted just like my Kai does with the frisbee... very high prey drive and focused. 
I'll stick with the Germans and admire the Dutchies from afar


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I am definitely a fan of Bill and Jen's dogs as I have a fabulous dog from them. He does AKC obedience, agility, and SchH, and is a perfect companion dog -oh, let's not forget the commercial he's currently in - that I take just about everywhere with me. Their dogs are serious workingline dogs and they are extremely supportive of their puppy buyers. Some days I wonder if Jen doesn't get tired of hearing how wonderful he is and dealing with any of my training questions. I would get another puppy from them without question.

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> Leyna is from the same litter as Pepsi, right? Met her today and she was a beautiful girl.


 
Yep, same litter. :wub: How many times did you get bit? lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> I have a 16 week old pup from Shepherds by Design in Illinois. I could not be happier with my choice. My pup is extremely bright, has a lot of drive, and is exactly what I was looking for. She is 100% Czech working line. She is a total brat with obedience but understands what she is supposed to do and she is excelling in her tracking and bite work. She LOVES to track and gets extremely excited when she smells a bite sleeve. I couldn't have asked for a better match. I also talk constantly with her breeder. If I have any questions, Chuck is always there for me to turn to.


Leyna, Major and Pepsi are great looking puppies! Chuck is a great breeder and when I am ready for another GSD puppy I will be going through Chuck to get it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

jaggirl47 said:


> Yep, same litter. :wub: How many times did you get bit? lol


Chuck just stayed a few mins.  She gave lots of kisses though! Allie wanted to keep her.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> Chuck just stayed a few mins.  She gave lots of kisses though! Allie wanted to keep her.


I have found with Leyna that the kisses are the prelude to the feasting. :crazy:


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Since this thread is here, I thought I'd hijack it since I'm also looking for a breeder in IL.  I had a question regarding health testing, though. I'm specifically looking for a pet dog because I don't have any specific training goals in mind, but I would prefer working line dogs because I feel their structure tends to be more what I personally envision the "correct" GSD structure to be, and I would definitely pursue obedience, tracking, and possible Schutzhund if I wound up with a dog that had a desire to work. I really want to find a breeder who tests for things like DM as opposed to only testing for HD. I'm also curious if anyone has any suggestions of other problems GSDs are prone to that can be tested ahead of time. Chicagoland breeders would be best because it would be easy for us to visit, but breeders from south Wisconsin and northeast Indiana would also be ok. I suppose Michigan wouldn't be too big of a stretch, either.  Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You should really start your own thread as you have a different question than the OP.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

The breeder Elaine, Liesje, luvsables, doxsee, and I all have pups from has participated in a study with one of their retired competition dogs regarding degenerative myelopathy from Texas A&M University.

According to their website, there is no defined diagnostic or treatment for DM yet and I don't know how old the site is.

DM Research


----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

i didn't read this entire thread because my family is waiting for me and i have to go. There is a very reputable hobbyist breeder I got Zoot from just south of me with strong working lines. I'm in wheatfield IN. Shoot me a PM if you are seriously interested and I will get it to you. I did a ton of research before I took the plunge and really liked this breeder and her dogs.


----------

